# Angel's Journal



## Angel99 (Oct 23, 2016)

0 Welcome to my journal ! I have two male betta fish, Leo the oldest and I've had him about three months and a baby betta named Fin. 

Leo lives in a 1.5 gallon tank with a small plant and Marino moss ball. I not sure what type of betta fish he is. 

Baby Fin lives in a pickle jar with a Marino moss ball and some fast growing long leafy type of plant from my Glofish tank. I constantly doing mini water changes in pickle jar for Fin and always use good bacteria additive. Baby Fin has double in size since I got him. I don't know what kind of betta he is either. I have to switch my filter back n forth between tanks and do a lot of netting to clean water. They both live on my desk next to a window. I'm hoping to buy a new tank on payday if finances allow it. I love both my betta's Leo and Baby Fin and enjoy them immensively. 

Can anyone tell me what type I have ?

Fondest regards Angel, Leo and Baby Fin. 0XXXOOO


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Angel99 said:


> 0 Welcome to my journal ! I have two male betta fish, Leo the oldest and I've had him about three months and a baby betta named Fin.
> 
> Leo lives in a 1.5 gallon tank with a small plant and Marino moss ball. I not sure what type of betta fish he is.
> 
> ...


Hi, I don't know their variety but just want to say they are good looking! They all have different personalities, it's hard not to fall in love!

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## ambooz (Sep 16, 2016)

First one is a veil tail and second is a red dragon delta tail or hm . I belive both are having health issues . 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------

